# alert Corsa 01 bike $850



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Just saw an ad on L.A. craigslist for a complete bike very low miles not mine, I live in San Diego, good deal it seems


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

thank you its my size.. im going to try and get it... its my size.. wish me luck!


----------

